# NBC goes full retard



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Just when you think the left wing news media can not go any further into the stupid defense of Brandon... they print this










Why inflation can actually be good for everyday Americans and bad for rich people


No one likes paying more for stuff. That's why inflation, especially the sharp price increases we've seen in recent months, feels like a dirty word.




www.cnn.com


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

It’s actually CNN but it is quite retarded.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Whatever it takes to protect coma-clown they will do.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Guess Who's Seated Next To Anderson Cooper For CNN's On-Air Cuomo Suspension Announcement.*

By Tyler Durden: "* "Toobin had "a front-row seat. . . he was **caught pleasuring himself** on a 'live' zoom call in October 2020 in full view of colleagues, including female journalists."*

[After just one year it now takes two Jerk Offs to announce the firing of just one Jerk Off at CNN. I tell you they are trying awful hard to destroy their reputation.]


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Part of the propaganda ministry of the Cultural Marxists.


----------

